# Great goat coat pattern



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Tonight our temperatures are dipping into the teens with a wind chill driving them a whole lot lower than that. In preparation, I gave Pat Hendrickson's goat coat pattern a try. In a quick afternoon, I was able to whip out two PolarFleece coats for our pair of young wethers. Hopefully they will help the boys keep warm in the barn the next few frigid nights.

Pat's pattern and instructions can be found at http://rockyrun-farm.com/coat.htm. Anyone with basic sewing skills should be able to complete one. If I had time to add a waterproof layer, that would be ideal, but tonight we just need to brace for the temperatures. One thing I really appreciate about Pat's pattern is that she uses elastic at the thighs rather than a belly band--no issues with, er, "male anatomy" or with the expanding/shrinking of girth that happens over the course of a day. Our boys seem to love the coats so far.... If my camera can function in these temperatures, I'll try to get some pics to share tomorrow.

Be well and stay warm,
Rose-Marie (can you hear my teeth chattering?)


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Update: these coats were perfect for our (unseasonably dry, cold) snow! I can't figure how to post a link directly to the picture, so I'll just have to send you to the site where it is hosted.

http://adaptingcreatively.blogspot.com/2010/11/weighted-blanket-tutorial.html

If you scroll to the bottom of the post, you'll see Gordy and Gilford sporting their cold-weather duds.

Rose-Marie


----------

